# Salmon filets and tails



## cmayna (Jul 5, 2020)

Last fishing trip cause me to run out of smoked Salmon tails and filet, which I love to share while we're out on the water.   So dedicated yesterday by waking up at midnight to start brining which
ran for 7+ hours.   Brined until 8am at which point I removed from the dry brine and rinsed.

Drying  on the racks for a couple hours, to form pellicle:








In my favorite smoker - Modified MES40







Back in the kitchen after a 4.5 hour smoke using alder and then apple pellets, running starting at 125* then bumped to 130* then 145*






Consolidating the number of racks on the kitchen table, so I can start washing the racks while the fish cools down.







Into the tupperware for an over night storage.  Will vacuum up  whatever I don't immediately eat or give away.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh Yeah!!
Your Salmon always looks Top-Notch, Craig!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh, now we're talking.   I'm serious when it comes to smoking Salmon, steelhead and local trout, and your's looks very good from here.       On a new topic, is there a thread where you detail the mods to your Masterbuilt?  I have two friends I'd like to share that info with.

Not sure if you are a home canner, but a slight change of pace  is to can lightly smoked salmon. And, the thin strip of belly which I normally remove before dry curing is perfect to use because of it's higher fat, I put some in each jar.  Where I would normally smoke salmon for ~4 hours, for canning it's best to start with 1.5 hours  (then adjust later) as processing will intensify the smokiness.  I use the 1/2 pint jars, add seasoning, olive oil, and a jalapeno ring or some onion.  Being shelf stable it has many uses.... or just ready to eat anytime.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2020)

You know salmon is a big favorite around here & you are so lucky to have all the fish you can eat available to you. Need a mate, I’d work for fish!
Al


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 6, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Oh, now we're talking.   I'm serious when it comes to smoking Salmon, steelhead and local trout, and your's looks very good from here.       On a new topic, is there a thread where you detail the mods to your Masterbuilt?  I have two friends I'd like to share that info with.
> 
> Not sure if you are a home canner, but a slight change of pace  is to can lightly smoked salmon. And, the thin strip of belly which I normally remove before dry curing is perfect to use because of it's higher fat, I put some in each jar.  Where I would normally smoke salmon for ~4 hours, for canning it's best to start with 1.5 hours  (then adjust later) as processing will intensify the smokiness.  I use the 1/2 pint jars, add seasoning, olive oil, and a jalapeno ring or some onion.  Being shelf stable it has many uses.... or just ready to eat anytime.


Interesting idea ... never thought to do that.


----------

